# Game 68: Spurs vs Detroit Pistons - Friday, March 23, 2007; 7:00 PM CST



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs (47 - 20) vs Detroit Pistons (43 - 24)*








vs









*Location:* AT&T Center - San Antonio, TX
*Date:* Friday, March 23
*Time:* 7:00 PM CST / 8:00 PM EST / 6:00 PM MST / 5:00 PM PST / 1:00 AM GMT
*TV:* My35
*Radio:* WOAI 1200

*Spurs Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Francisco Elson *|* PF - Tim Duncan *|* SF - Bruce Bowen *|* SG - Brent Barry *|* PG - Tony Parker

*Bench*
Emanuel Ginobili
Michael Finley
Fabricio Oberto
Robert Horry
Beno Udrih
Matt Bonner
Jacque Vaughn

*Injuries*
No injuries reported.

*Pistons Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Chris Webber *|* PF - Rasheed Wallace *|* SF - Tayshaun Prince *|* SG - Richard Hamilton *|* PG - Chauncey Billups

*Bench*
Antonio McDyess
Ronald Murray
Carlos Delfino
Dale Davis
Nazr Mohammed
Jason Maxiell
Lindsey Hunter

*Injuries*
Lindsey Hunter - SG - Suspension - Out until at least March 25 at Milwaukee​


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We beat the Pistons last time in Detroit to catapult us to the 13 game winning streak and ended their own streak in the process. They will be looking for revenge tonight, especially after losing to Houston yesterday, so I could definitely see them beating us.

Rebounding is the key here. We need to keep Sheed, McDyess, and Webber off of the offensive glass because they thrive off the energy. The Spurs, aside from Duncan, have not been rebounding well as of late and it is costing them wins against the bottom feeders of the league. We're also going to need a good, healthy dose of Manu magic if we want to pull off this win.

LineOFire's Prediction:

Detroit Pistons - 88
San Antonio Spurs - 91


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Sean Elliot just released his keys to the game: Rebounding and Individual Matchups (Manu Ginobili)

I'm on fire with these predictions.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Spurs are starting out strong with a couple of Barry three pointers. The Pistons are daring Elson to shoot his midrange jumper and he keeps swishing it.

Detroit Pistons - 6
San Antonio Spurs - 14

1st Quarter - 5:52 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Bruce Bowen hit a shot! It's a miracle! Tim tries a cross court pass but horribly overthrows it and now he's out of the game with his 2nd foul. The only Spurs playing badly right now is Old Man Horry. He blew a layup under the basket, stepped out of bounds, then fouled Chauncey on a screen for two free throws.

Detroit Pistons - 12
San Antonio Spurs - 23

1st Quarter - 2:14 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Spurs, especially Tony Parker, are just playing great basketball right now. No letdowns now. Why couldn't we play like this against the Bucks and Celtics?

Detroit Pistons - 16
San Antonio Spurs - 27

End of 1st Quarter


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Sheed with another technical which means he will be suspended for their next game I believe. The Spurs are cooling off and Pop calls a timeout.

Detroit Pistons - 18
San Antonio Spurs - 28

2nd Quarter - 10:17 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Bonner needs more minutes. This dude works his butt off for every single loose ball. I wish Tim would hustle like him. Lots of missed free throws tonight for the Spurs.

Detroit Pistons - 30
San Antonio Spurs - 34

2nd Quarter - 5:52 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Well you knew the Pistons were going to make a comeback. Our flat free throw shooters aren't helping. The Pistons are dominating the offensive glass now. Parker is shredding the Pistons inside, they can't guard him.

Detroit Pistons - 38
San Antonio Spurs - 40

2nd Quarter - 3:21 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Tony Parker's awesome play is getting cancelled out by Rasheed's equally brilliant post moves.

Detroit Pistons - 47
San Antonio Spurs - 45

Halftime


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Manu made some clutch shots and free throws as the 4th quarter was winding down but man did he almost blow it. Manu made a horrible cross-court pass that kept the Pistons close. Clutch free throw shooting by Tim and Manu plus Rip Hamilton clangs two free throws means the Spurs win.

My prediction was only off by 2 points!:lol:

Detroit Pistons - 89
San Antonio Spurs - 90

Final


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Entertaining finish. I was really impressed by Parker tonight even though he didn't finish the game well. He left Chauncey eating his dust tonight, as he did the last time we played. It used to be Chauncey dominating Parker a few seasons ago but I think it's the other way around now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Besides those mystery calls, our free throws almost killed us again. If it wasn't for our great three point shooting, we'd have been doomed. 

Overall, this was one of the best hustle preformances I've seen from the spurs this season. Usually they'll take one shot, and run down to the other end of the floor, not even making an attempt to get a rebound. Today, they were diving for every loose ball, contending ever shot, and atleast making an effort to get every rebound.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

LineOFire sure does look crazy talking to himself :biggrin:
duncan and ginobili didnt do anything too impressive today, the spurs blew a 10 point lead, but cant really complain about a win.

btw ezealan, you contest shots, not contend them. and atleast is 2 words


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> btw ezealan, you contest shots, not contend them.


Though I meant to say contest, contend can still make sense in that sentence.



> and atleast is 2 words


No atleast is one word. At least is two words :tongue:

BTW, names and the first word of a sentence should start in capital letters. Also, the sentence



> duncan and ginobili didnt do anything too impressive today, the spurs blew a 10 point lead, but cant really complain about a win.


is a run-on.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Though I meant to say contest, contend can still make sense in that sentence.
> 
> 
> No atleast is one word. At least is two words :tongue:
> ...


actually, it is not a run-on. it is a compound sentence with three independent clauses joined together with the use of asyndeton.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol does it really matter, people pay way to much attention to grammer on forums these days.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> actually, it is not a run-on. it is a compound sentence with three independent clauses joined together with the use of asyndeton.


It's a run-on sentence.



streetballa-ATL said:


> Lol does it really matter, people pay way to much attention to grammer on forums these days.


He started it. I just found it funny that he'd insult someone's grammar with his own horribly formatted sentences.


----------

